# JAXB namespace attribut aus rootelement entfernen



## eykarhorn (12. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

Ich stehe vor folgendem Problem und habe relativ wenig Erfahrung mit XML in Java:

Ich arbeite an einer XML-Schnittstelle von meiner Webanwendung zu zwei externen Anwendungen. Um festzustellen von welcher Seite das XML kommt, versehe ich die Dokumente beim Unmarshalling mit jeweils einer Namespace-Deklaration

Mein generiertes XML enthält im Root-Element dann klarerweise das Attribut 
xmlns:ns2="http://mydomain.com/mynamespace". Eine der Gegenseiten kann das XML allerdings nur dann wieder einlesen wenn dieses Attribut im Root-Element nicht enthalten ist.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Attribut im Zuge des Marshallings heraus zu filtern?

Danke im voraus für die Hilfe,
Martin


----------



## eykarhorn (12. Okt 2011)

Problem gelöst: java - JAXB: How to ignore namespace during unmarshalling XML document? - Stack Overflow


----------



## eykarhorn (13. Okt 2011)

Das Problem hat sich doch nicht so in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst.

Das Herausfiltern des Namespace-Attributs hat zur Folge daß nun abgesehen vom root-element jedes Attribut eines jeden Subelements mit einem Prefix ausgestattet daherkommt.

siehe Bsp.:

[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<ns1:timetable ns1:importtype="database" ns1ptions="idprefix:dummy">
  <days ns1:columns="day,name,short">
    <day ns1:day="0" ns1:name="Montag" ns1:short="Mo"></day>
    <day ns1:day="1" ns1:name="Dienstag" ns1:short="Di"></day>
    <day ns1:day="2" ns1:name="Mittwoch" ns1:short="Mi"></day>
    <day ns1:day="3" ns1:name="Donnerstag" ns1:short="Do"></day>
    <day ns1:day="4" ns1:name="Freitag" ns1:short="Fr"></day>
    <day ns1:day="5" ns1:name="Samstag" ns1:short="Sa"></day>
  </days>
  <periods ns1:columns="period,starttime,endtime">
    <period ns1:endtime="08:00" ns1eriod="0" ns1:starttime="07:10"></period>
    <period ns1:endtime="08:50" ns1eriod="1" ns1:starttime="08:00"></period>
    <period ns1:endtime="09:45" ns1eriod="2" ns1:starttime="08:55"></period>
    <period ns1:endtime="10:50" ns1eriod="3" ns1:starttime="10:00"></period>
    <period ns1:endtime="11:50" ns1eriod="4" ns1:starttime="11:00"></period>
    <period ns1:endtime="12:50" ns1eriod="5" ns1:starttime="12:00"></period>
    <period ns1:endtime="13:50" ns1eriod="6" ns1:starttime="13:00"></period>
    <period ns1:endtime="14:50" ns1eriod="7" ns1:starttime="14:00"></period>
    <period ns1:endtime="15:40" ns1eriod="8" ns1:starttime="14:50"></period>
    <period ns1:endtime="16:30" ns1eriod="9" ns1:starttime="15:40"></period>
    <period ns1:endtime="17:30" ns1eriod="10" ns1:starttime="16:40"></period>
  </periods>
  <teachers ns1:columns="id,name,short,gender,color"></teachers>
  <classes ns1:columns="id,name,short,classroomids,teacherid,grade"></classes>
  <subjects ns1:columns="id,name,short"></subjects>
  <classrooms></classrooms>
  <groups ns1:columns="id,classid,name,entireclass,divisiontag,studentcount"></groups>
  <lessons ns1:columns="id,subjectid,classids,groupids,studentids,teacherids,classroomids,periodspercard,periodsperweek,weeks"></lessons>
</ns1:timetable>[/XML]

Ich bitte um Erleuchtung!


----------

